# Caravan Club Crystal Palace Jobs Worth Warden



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We have been visiting the CC Crystal Palace site for well over 10 years. We have not been for a while so decided a visit was in order. Arrived yesterday, to find the lady warden had already taken the liberty of assigning us a pitch. I would say the site was about 20% full at this time so lots and lots of spaces. I asked if I could have a walk round and select a pitch that I liked. No no no was the answer, that's not the way things work here, I give out the pitches. Oh I thought, here we go again an other CC jobs worth so spoil our break. Anyway, I quickly looked on the map for the pitch we were being given. A little tight I thought as we have a Smart Car and trailer. I asked the warden if she was aware we had a car and trailer to which she said us motorhomers were a pest with all the kit we have, excuse me! It's no more space than the caravan, wedding size marque and 4x4 that the tuggers take up.

We were eventually moved to an other pitch. Not the one I asked for, as that would have been too nice to keep us happy.

Looks like Crystal Palace will now be a place of the past for us as i could not stand having the same problems again. So I am currently sitting on a pitch and the one I would have liked is empty along with 80% of the site.

Why does the CC seem to attract these Control Freaks.....not them all, they do have some really really nice wardens, but they do have some really bad ones too so why don't the bad ones just get a job they like. Or does this one just like to control people.

rant over 

Stewart


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

You should have shown her the Caravan Club Site Rules

and quoted

" 2 b) On arrival pitches may be chosen from those available. However outfit size or weight may require specific pitch allocation. The Warden may refuse entry if outfits are deemed oversize or overweight for the pitches available."

( a quote straight from http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/msib21...CE4-0E30A03A3746}&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest#2)


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Its funny, we were at Crystal palace a few weeks ago and I thought one of the lady wardens was a little snotty, I was also allocated a pitch on a rather empty site at the time, and a couple of months ago we were booked in for a week, we decided to go down to london a day early and I rang the site asking for an extra night to be told no room at the inn, to cut a long story short I turned up at the late night arrivals, I took a walk around the site and found 8 empty pitches, I was fizzing !! I have got to say that our last visit I met the asst wardens who had just arrived on that day and they were both really helpful and friendly, and they were the youngest looking wardens I had come across in the CC sites. IMO I have found most of the wardens to be most helpful indeed, we were at Troutbeck at the weekend and all the wardens were a friendly bunch. Hope you enjoy your visit to London, that no 3 bus is a treat.

Regards Tom


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a pity the CC don't publish the names of the wardens at specific sites in the book like the CCC do. At least a X can be put by the name of the site to avoid it if the wardens are high and mighty. Some CCC "Managers" have X against them, it does help. It's good loo material when the new book arrives to check the location of the Little Hitlers!! :lol:

Dave

"Roughing it smoothly"


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Murano

_2 b) On arrival pitches may be chosen from those available._

They left out the rest of that sentence which should read:

_2 b) On arrival pitches may be chosen from those available, by the *warden*._

Remember, the CC is not run for the benefit of its customers!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm afraid I would have parked where I wanted and told her to get lost (polite version).

The club rules make the position clear as already stated. If they want to invoke the rule due to size or weight, they should justify that decision in their discussion with you.

On the one hand, you ave to feel sorry for these people who can't really afford to retire and have to take a janitors job to make ends meet whilst 'living the dream' in their caravan.

Alternatively, they are employees of the club, and if they don't want to do the job as per the rules, unemployment beckons!


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

b16duv said:


> On the one hand, you have to feel sorry for these people who can't really afford to retire and have to take a janitors job to make ends meet whilst 'living the dream' in their caravan.
> 
> Alternatively, they are employees of the club, and if they don't want to do the job as per the rules, unemployment beckons!


Oh I like that .... oh yes!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave

"Roughing it smoothly"


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Or, to make her day, as you were checking out you could have announced that the CC have instituted a new system of "Secret Shoppers" and she would be receiving a "Failed" on your report....... :roll: 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

You should write to the CC Sites department and the Area Manager to complain, they don't know the problem if they are not told. We wrote and complained (first time in over 30 years) about problems on a CC site and received a very nice letter from the Area Manager acknowledging they did have a problem at this site and giving the measures they were taking to deal with it.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just been at the plate wash and have been talking to an other two campers who mentioned they were unhappy with the way in which the lady warden had treated them. I never mentioned my concerns and they were the ones who brought it up.

They said they had been on the site a few weeks ago and it was empty. They were given a pitch right at the bottom of the site which made them concerned about the security of their van whilst out. The lady warden told them if they were not happy they should leave the site.

It is still a really great site and nobody should be put off by this ladies lack of customer service skills.

Thanks to everyone who has posted.

Stewart


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I think I would have probably stood across the desk from her and phoned the club to complain - politely but firmly - that one of their wardens was actually ignoring clause 2b (as quoted by Murano*). It would have been worth the cost of the mobile call just to see the look on her face.

* Murano - you've gotta get an new avatar, that one is evil. Don't you know that c****ns have aliens inside them and big teeth and can kill you .... shudder, wouldn't get me within hundreds of feet of a real one, or a doll, or a picture, statue, soft toy, duvet cover with c***n print etc. Double shudder.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We too had a problem with the lady warden on the Crystal Palace site. She allocated us a site and as I asked her if it was the only one she had, she and a tugger, who was in the office with her, sneered and laughed together and informed me it was. It turned out to be the furthest away from the office and under trees which I had asked not to be placed under. The site was no where near full as it was mid week. I went back to the office fuming and told her I had had an injury and needed to be nearer to the toilets. Suddenly she managed to find us a site by the toilets - not only that but all of a sudden she gave us about 5 sites to choose from -amazing.
Now I understand why she was so snooty and why she took the attitude she did if she doesn't like motorhomes. 
Jax


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I presume that people who are complaining are actually writing to the CC.
Or, is it the normal public rant with no concrete action to resolve the issue?
We had a few days there 3 weeks ago with a near empty site and apart from being directed to a pitch, which wasn't a problem, all was well!

In fact the website indicated 'no vacancies' but a phone call booked us in.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

*Objection to b16 duv comments*

We do object to the comments made by b16 duv and find them offensive:
"On the one hand, you ave to feel sorry for these people who can't really afford to retire and have to take a janitors job to make ends meet whilst 'living the dream' in their caravan.

Some of us CAN afford to retire (and have done on the younger side of 50) but CHOOSE to take jobs just as this, as we get to meet people, enjoy our work and on the whole try to help them.

Please do not tar us all with the same brush.

We are not wardens for the CC or CCC but feel you could have chosen your words better. And we live in both our m/h and caravan.

Both of us do look forward to meeting you sometime so we can change your opinion.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> We do object to the comments made by b16 duv and find them offensive:
> "On the one hand, you ave to feel sorry for these people who can't really afford to retire and have to take a janitors job to make ends meet whilst 'living the dream' in their caravan.
> 
> Some of us CAN afford to retire (and have done on the younger side of 50) but CHOOSE to take jobs just as this, as we get to meet people, enjoy our work and on the whole try to help them.
> ...


Methinks you miss the point of the post and are a bit too touchy about your chosen way of life. 
If you read the all posts in the thread you should realise that there is a legitimate complaint about the actions of a specific CC employee who is in the wrong job and any comment must be considered in the light of this and not taken as an attack on all wardens or all people who choose this way of life. 
From your reaction, I would be apprehensive about meeting you across the desk when I haven't booked but feel the need for a stop off on my journey. 
It takes all sorts to do the job and all sorts to keep you in a job! Tolerance all round is needed but staff intransigence is a no no nowadays.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Totally disagree with your comments - generalisations like this give wardens an unfair bad name.

And we did read ALL the thread!!!

Still we cannot please everyone but at least most of us try.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Andrew and Shirley,

I am sorry that my comments have offended you. I was indeed referring to the disgraceful attitude of the warden at the Crystal Palace site and not tarring all wardens with the same brush.

My statement was intended to provide a possible reason for a hostile attitude by the warden - their resentment at having to work instead of retiring.

There is unfortunately, an 'attitude' at many club sites when it comes to motorhomes. If you are under 50 as well, it is even worse! 

Whilst I don't look for or enjoy 'attitude' in any aspect of life, I'm more than happy to deal with it at the time.

This is a service based counry - people in customer facing roles have to provide good levels of customer service but sadly, this is all too often lacking. The coming year will see those businesses that fail to realise this facing severe difficulty.

As part of a minority element (under 50's) within a minority element (motorhomer) in the Caravan Club, my voice will never be heard. That is why I will not be renewing my club membership.

I look forward to meeting you sometime, and having a good, friendly discussion over a glass of wine or a beer!

David


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Just returned from 10 days away on Caravan Club Sites and one of the Assistant Wardens told me that the Caravan Club were considering allocating pitches on arrival at all the club sites. She also told me that she uses club sites for breaks and has met more difficult wardens than difficult customers. Name and Site witheld to protect her anonimity.

Any members who are also CC members should Email the club to register their opposition to this. :evil: 

John


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Have just spoken to the CC and they have stated that there is no change to the first come policy for pitches. You will still be able to look and choose from the pitches available.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thought I had better redress the balance a little, the three sites I have stayed at this year, Sheepcote, Amberly fields and blackshaw moor have all had excellent wardens. No grumbling, just smiles all round and very helpful. 

Maybe its just eurovans the wardens don't like. :lol: Perhaps they think I might be a celebrity?? people do say I look a bit like Brad Pitt. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The thing everone must do is annoy them in the way they annoyed you. You can do this politely and without menace.
Just go in and calmly tell them that you will be writing an official letter of complaint to head office and copying them.

Then of course do it.

This releases the wardens "I cannot possibly be wrong" valve.

Phill


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> presume that people who are complaining are actually writing to the CC.


I agree with Ted's comment here.

There seems to be a pattern; same site and same (presumably?) Lady Warden.

For the sake of CC members who want to visit the site in the future a consolidated effort by writing to the Club will have more effect han limiting their complaint to this Forum.


----------



## 118111 (Nov 10, 2008)

I personally would have told her where to go and how to get there and I am sure a few other remarks to ruin her day and then drove off.

If I am not mistaken there is an Abbey Wood site that is not far from London and I would have tried there or gone elsewhere rather than deal with total disrespect by a warden.

I know some customers are probably nightmares as well though but it sounds like in this case she was typical british customer service to be honest.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Waves said:


> Just returned from 10 days away on Caravan Club Sites and one of the Assistant Wardens told me that the Caravan Club were considering allocating pitches on arrival at all the club sites.
> John


If you have been members long enough, you may recall that this is how it used to be and was changed to the current system at the request of members, I cannot see it changing back again.

peedee


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Stewartwebr
Why does this forum contain so many rant freaks ? If you are not happy with CC service and Wardens it would quite easy to make your complaint at the time to the warden and to phone CC at whilst you were there, and then write to the CC Management. It seems both childish and thin skinned to write that you will not stay at Crystal Palace again ( having stayed there for over 10 years) 
The Crystal Palace site can be a busy one and they get many reservations for long and short periods, so planning and site allocation is an ongoing problem. I always have phoned and reserved my site from a small list of site numbers without problem. We even have reserved two sites together there when with friends.
Brian


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

That was a bit of a rant in itself. Wasn't it Brian ?

Do the CC and the CCC have feedback forms ?

If they don't perhaps we should invent one !


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi thought I had better redress the balance a little, the three sites I have stayed at this year, Sheepcote, Amberly fields and blackshaw moor have all had excellent wardens. No grumbling, just smiles all round and very helpful.
> 
> Maybe its just eurovans the wardens don't like. :lol: Perhaps they think I might be a celebrity?? people do say I look a bit like Brad Pitt. :lol:
> 
> Olley


Hi Brad - Angelina here! 
:lol:

I'm a panelvanner and have only been a member of the CC a few years but I've had many more heartwarming experiences with CC wardens than negative ones. I'm 40 something, solo with dog and have a tendency to just turn up on site (sometimes). I've stayed many times at both Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace and admit that I've come across the occasional surly warden there. But I'll tell you something, having been in the service industry a good long time, I wouldn't want their London site jobs for a million bucks! Nothing really excuses rudeness, but those sites have extremely tricky and exhausting requirements. It helps to know where they're coming from. 
BTW, when visiting Abbey Wood this year, my dog tore her dew claw off jumping out of the van. It was truly gruesome. The wardens on site were more than helpful and sympathetic and found me a vet nearby. When we got back from surgery with the dog bandaged up to her eyballs, they coo-ed and caw-ed and made sure we were comfy. 
There are rotten apples and sweet apples in every bucket!

Jacquie and Murphy


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi thought I had better redress the balance a little, the three sites I have stayed at this year, Sheepcote, Amberly fields and blackshaw moor have all had excellent wardens. No grumbling, just smiles all round and very helpful.
> Olley


Yes, to further redress the balance, we stayed on possibly the nicest site yet, at Bearstead, next to Leeds Castle, in Kent. Transferred there at very short notive having been let down by another, non-Club site. Sue, the Warden at Bearstead, couldn't have been more helpful, waited for us as we were a little later than the 8pm deadline for pitching. There's also full hook-up outside the gates on three late-arrival pitches.Spotless site facilities, and great gravel pitches.In fact, we were so impressed, we joined the CC there and then (already in the C and CC)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Stewartwebr
> Why does this forum contain so many rant freaks ? If you are not happy with CC service and Wardens it would quite easy to make your complaint at the time to the warden and to phone CC at whilst you were there, and then write to the CC Management. It seems both childish and thin skinned to write that you will not stay at Crystal Palace again ( having stayed there for over 10 years)
> The Crystal Palace site can be a busy one and they get many reservations for long and short periods, so planning and site allocation is an ongoing problem. I always have phoned and reserved my site from a small list of site numbers without problem. We even have reserved two sites together there when with friends.
> Brian


Brian,

I did complain to the Warden in question and informed her I would be contacting the CC head office, which I have done both by telephone and recorded delivery letter.
I do not consider it neither "thin skinned nor childish" I am exercising my right not to spend my money where I am not made welcome and explained this to the warden......what is wrong with that Brian?

I have spent almost 130 nights this year on CC Sites and have never been treated like this.

Oh Brian perhaps I should also remind the Warden that the booking of 2 pitches (sites) together with friends is in contradiction to the club rules. Section 2b as said previous clearly states that pitches are allocated on a come first basis. If you and your friend do not arrive together then you have no right to a pitch together if somebody else wanted it.

Stewart


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Just arrived at Crystal Palace and got a very warm and friendly welcome. We were allocated a pitch but it suited our needs perfectly so no need to request a change. 
But sitting here and looking at the pitches around us, two MH's (medium size) only just fit onto their pitch and our corner was quite a manoaver to get into. With the increasing size of MH's, I can see that if there was not some kind of pitch allocation, large MH's and caravans that were booked in might have to be turned away because of lack of a pitch large enough. I am sure that is a valid reason for pitch allocation and something no body on this site would object too!!!!
Still no excuse for rudeness on either sides part and if this is the reason for pitch allocation, an explanation I am sure would help greatly.


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

*Pitch allocation*

I am totally against any form of pitch allocation, everyone pays the same ammount for the basic pitch, so each individual should be able to choose the pitch they like the look of, no matter what size of motorhome they have.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Hi cappuccino 
You may be against pitch allocation but please explain to me how on a site with varing size pitches you would operate a booking system and allow the punters to choose their own pitch!!! If you could do it without holding quite a few pitches vacant till all booking are account for (which almost certainly would be unpopular) and keep everybody happy you are a better person then me.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

impala666 said:


> Why does this forum contain so many rant freaks ?


. . . Could it be that because most of us live in the 'real' world and realise that complaining to 'officials' [who ever or whatever company] doesn't always do the trick & rather than blow an internal fuse 
- we 'rant' to vent our steam to others having the same [basic] interest [ie motorhoming]
:firestarter:


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

*Pitch Allocation*

Wanderer, just because I drive a smaller motorhome it does not mean that I should be forced to take a small pitch possibly in some poky corner. My hard earned money is just as good as the next persons if we all pay the same ammount of money for a pitch then I want my choice.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Wanderer, just because I drive a smaller motorhome it does not mean that I should be forced to take a small pitch possibly in some poky corner. My hard earned money is just as good as the next persons if we all pay the same ammount of money for a pitch then I want my choice.


Is there a polite way of saying that the above statement is a load of selfish rubbish?
I have yet to see a site with 'poky' corners but when I do I will be in one for the extra privacy it is likely to afford.
My van is not particularly big but I would be very annoyed if I couldn't spend my 'hard earned money' on a site because some ***** had parked a tiny van on the last pitch my van would fit on (whether in a corner or not) leaving only small pitches, no matter how beautifully situated.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Hi cappuccino 
Sorry not meaning to be controversial or offensive in anyway and I agree it is nice to be able to choose a pitch of your choose but on a busy site like Crystal Palace a bit of practicalability has to be shown, otherwise booking would be impossible without site fees rising considerably. No way does a 30ft van fit on a 20ft pitch and a site warden has to try to avoid this situation happening if he is expecting the arrival of the bigger van!!! If you had a large van , booked a site and when you arrived were turned away because there was not a pitch big enough, what would your reaction be?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

There is selfishness on all sides such as advance bookers who don't show up and don't inform the site. Noisy people,those who let their dogs and children of their leads.
Some warden (sorry holiday managers)do have a watertight case for a refund on their charm school fees!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Hi

Many of you know about the farce at the CCC Knaresborough I encountered last October. Basically, I had phoned to book and stated the unit was just under 30 feet long and was with a tow car. On arrival, there was no pitch available to accommodate the unit. I had a ding dong with the watden who stated I should have booked direct with the site, not with the head office. I had booked with the site direct I hasten to add. The warden added that all members are given a choice of pitch. I stated that the CC were in breach of contract as they were unable to provide me with a pitch etc. Anyway, moan over.

With the CCC, some sites offer you the chance to book a pitch greater or less than 26 feet.

Also, not all unit owners seem to describe the length of their units accurately when booking.

Some pitches offer more flexibility - for example a 26 foot hard standing but with a level grass area behind it. This is ideal for an RV as the wheels stay on the hardstand, but the overhang goes on the grass.

Russell


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting debate as nobody really goes to Crystal Palace for the view unless you have a fetish for telecom towers so the choice of pitch is really irrelevant.
I love the site for it's convenience and I have never had an issue with the wardens.
Out of curiosity sometimes I'd like to know the age of posters to arguments like this, I wonder if as we get older we get less tolerant to change, (I'm 51) I was never happy when the CC stopped allocating pitches as it stopped me getting a reasonable pitch for my twin axle caravan,a lot of the time I'd have to go elsewhere even though I had booked when before the warden would allocate me a pitch suitable for my caravan. 
I prefer the pitch allocation system by the way.

If this offends anyone then I have obviously struck a chord


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have only ever had one problem with a CC warden and much prefer being able to pick your own pitch. 

Just for the simple reason with kids Sky TV is a must and having a pitch with trees in the wrong direction is a big no no for use. I gues everyone has diffrent needs from a pitch.

The problem we had was in the lakes and the warden would not let us move as they were fully booked that nigh and the pitch he had allocated us was too small for some of the caravans that were coming later that day. Yep you guessed it at least 5 empy pitchs that night that the kids would have been able to sit and watch TV on.

Richard...


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I do not have a problem with allocation of pitches for a bonafide reason, but what annoys myself and probably others is the refusal of a pitch of your choice because it is "booked". You are then allocated a place that you did not want only to find the "booked" places still empty 3 days later.
I have had this happen on to many sites for it to be a joke. On another site I had to move to another place as they could not gaurantee me 4 consecutive nights only to find that there were numerous pitches that had stood empty for the whole period I was there. I dont know who is to blame but it certainly needs fixing. :evil:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

tombo5609 said:


> I do not have a problem with allocation of pitches for a bonafide reason, but what annoys myself and probably others is the refusal of a pitch of your choice because it is "booked". You are then allocated a place that you did not want only to find the "booked" places still empty 3 days later.
> I have had this happen on to many sites for it to be a joke. On another site I had to move to another place as they could not gaurantee me 4 consecutive nights only to find that there were numerous pitches that had stood empty for the whole period I was there. I dont know who is to blame but it certainly needs fixing. :evil:


a sensible post 

In the past I have been allocated a space or had to find my own, as yet I've never been troubled by either course and have swapped pitches when allocated an unsuitable one mainly by being polite about it.

However there are wardens out there that forget that ultimately they are there because of us and not the other way around. May be only 1 in 20 that are like that but meeting the one tends to offset the welcome of the other 19.

I agree it needs fixing


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

tombo5609 said:


> I do not have a problem with allocation of pitches :evil:


I do.

That is what irritates me about the C&CC, with 2 dogs and a roof sat dish, I don't think it unreasonable to choose where I want to go. Agreed one or two spaces could be reserved for big RV's, but most of the time, the pitch allocation has more to do with the wardens gardening regime.

As I have said before, you would get better service on a private site.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

There are always two sides to every situation.

This summer we decided to go to the south of France with our motorhome for the first time. We had seen one particular site that we liked the look of on an earlier trip to France. We made our booking in May for a date in September. Two weeks prior to our departure we changed our motorhome for our current Kontiki. Accepting that the new van wa much longer than our previous van we contacted the site in France to see if they were still able to accommodate us. They replied that they could still take us and allocated us a reserved pitch that would take a 28 foot van.

On arrival at the site the pitch reserved for us was still occupied by a family with a large caravan. As the family of this van were currently off site we were given the option of waiting for them to return and they would be asked to move to another pitch, or we could look around the site an pick another pitch if we could find one suitable. We went for the second option.

What we did discover on our inspection of the whole site that there was no such thing as a standard sized pitch. Due to the logistics of the site, on a wooded hillside, there was a tremendous difference in both size and shape of piches. 

To their credit the staff were prepared to ask the occupants of 'our' reserved pitch to move and were most helpful in finding us an alternative one.

Now what was plainly obvious to us was the attitude of some of the campers versus the the needs of the staff running the site. The accepted method on the site is to find your own pitch from those available. What did amaze us was that although all the pitches were graded and charged accordingly some people took advantage of this. We saw a small 2 man tent on a pitch that could have easily accommodated a large motorhome plus awming. Opposite us was a young couple with a small chid camping in a smallish tent. The pitch was a good size and they had plenty of room for all their needs, however they insisted on parking their car on the road causing the occasional bottleneck. Not only did they park in an unacceptable manner but when the occupants of the pitch next to them departed they used the space to park on so ensuring that any newcomers arriving would assume the pitch was occupied.


So do you allocate according to size or just have a free for all?

ps the pitch we ended up on was far better than the one that had originally been reserved for us


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I cannot abide rudeness - I often rant about it 8) 8) 8) 

In our experience we find wardens often give us a number of choices to fit our van size and we select a site accordingly. This is simple to do if they plan who has booked and what pitches are available. Maybe this is too much trouble for certain wardens.

We do use CC sites and find that although most wardens are polite they are a bit patronising. I must say they do keep the sites very clean and tidy though. Perhaps they are frightened we are going to mess it up!

Sue


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

The attitude of the two "caravan" based clubs in this country was instrumental in us giving up tugging. Give me a MH anyday preferably parked up on an aire in the South of France. No wardens there!

Well done to those that stand up for themselves against non customer focused Service industry staff.

As for those who are lifelong grumpies, keep posting on here I love to read them.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

thegreatpan said:


> The attitude of the two "caravan" based clubs in this country was instrumental in us giving up tugging. Give me a MH anyday preferably parked up on an aire in the South of France. No wardens there!
> 
> Well done to those that stand up for themselves against non customer focused Service industry staff.
> 
> As for those who are lifelong grumpies, keep posting on here I love to read them.


I'll vote for that too!


----------

